# what kind of pants would suit this jacket?



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha what do you mean? like color?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Edit: The ones below this post, but more than likely, the ones below that.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL^^^:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

kanny said:


>


Dude, No, I can't figure out if that thing is a sports blazer from the 80's or an actual jacket.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

awww gaaawd the things that can not ever be unseen!!!!


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Analog Acetate pants in black


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

what ever pants YOU want to buy, not what anyone else says would look cool.

thats a start


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, but you picked the wrong coat. Get a new one. That'll solve your problems.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes and thank you for posting it again so it's on both pages of this thread now.

:laugh:


----------



## Xenth (Dec 8, 2010)

Scratch that jacket and instead get the same one in the Denim look, add to that the Analog Gravel denim pants and you'll look sick imo.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

get some black pants and be done with it.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Xenth said:


> Scratch that jacket and instead get the same one in the Denim look, add to that the Analog Gravel denim pants and you'll look sick imo.


No, you'll look like Bryan Adams in his Canadian tuxedo from 1986.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought a Canadian tux was Denim Jacket, Denim Shirt and Jeans?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

While this was pretty hilarious, don't listen to the haters. The jacket is kinda neat, a bit different. I am female so I am right. :laugh: Here's my opinion on pants.
I think a slimmer fit would suit the jacket, like the Airblaster sissy










If you don't like slim go for a camo look with the orange:










These Volcom's are sweet but way expensive










Other than that any pants the same orange, or I agree a denim for the "non snowboarding casual" look would work.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually, these here might suit

Mens Skinny Harem Shell Snowboard Pants Black by FreeSnowboarding


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

fattrav said:


> I thought a Canadian tux was Denim Jacket, Denim Shirt and Jeans?


It is, but if the jacket is done up who's to know he isn't rocking a denim shirt along with it. And I seriously recommend against compounding that jacket with skinny pants.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> It is, but if the jacket is done up who's to know he isn't rocking a denim shirt along with it. And I seriously recommend against compounding that jacket with skinny pants.


Nah man, it'd be sweet. They totally suit one and the other. It'd be a very nice combo to wear in the park or on a urban mission.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

just get this ones...
i kinda like them but i think they would best fit with your jacket...
Analog Mens Glasgow Pants winter ski snowboard snow NEW | eBay


----------



## darreng (Nov 26, 2011)

Kanny...unload some of your inbox.


----------

